# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السونى إريكسون سوفت ويير(Sony Software) شروحات :  تفليش سوني c3

## gevarahindi

اول شي نقوم بتنزيل الفلاشه الخاصه بالجهاز من موقع samsony وهي رسميه وداعمه للغه العربيه 
وبعد التفلبش بستخدام flash tool وانتهاء العمليه سوف تواجه مشكله في الجهاز وهي الشاشه غير واضحه 
نيوم بشبك الجهاز على برنامج sony pc ونيقوم بعمل اب ديت او ترقيه وسوف تحل المشكله ويكون الجهاز جاهز بأذن الله

----------


## ahmed mhmed

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

